# Star Wars Episode 8: Reys Eltern werden enthüllt!



## Darkmoon76 (25. Oktober 2016)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Star Wars Episode 8: Reys Eltern werden enthüllt!* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Star Wars Episode 8: Reys Eltern werden enthüllt!


----------



## sukram89 (25. Oktober 2016)

Spoiler direkt in der Überschrift hätte jetzt nicht sein müssen


----------



## weenschen (25. Oktober 2016)

Bin gespannt


----------



## McDrake (25. Oktober 2016)

Der viel bessere Titel wäre doch
*Star Wars Episode 8: Reys Eltern werden enthüllt (u*nd sie hat einen Bruder, der stirbt in Minute 67....)*!!!!!!!einseinseins*


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (25. Oktober 2016)

Reys Eltern werden enthüllt? Ich will Mum und Dad nicht nackt sehen, ich möchte nur wissen wer sie sind/waren...  

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rabowke (25. Oktober 2016)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Reys Eltern werden enthüllt? Ich will Mum und Dad nicht nackt sehen, ich möchte nur wissen wer sie sind/waren...
> 
> Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk



Klar möchtest du Dad nackt sein ... wir kennen dich doch! 

Aber mal ganz ehrlich, ist der Hinweis wirklich ein Spoiler oder war es nicht sogar logisch, dass dieser Teil der Geschichte im nächsten SW behandelt wird? 

Ein Spoiler wäre es gewesen, wenn man Chewie und R2D2 als leibliche Eltern bereits verraten hätte ... aber so?


----------



## McDrake (25. Oktober 2016)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Klar möchtest du Dad nackt sein ... wir kennen dich doch!
> 
> Aber mal ganz ehrlich, ist der Hinweis wirklich ein Spoiler oder war es nicht sogar logisch, dass dieser Teil der Geschichte im nächsten SW behandelt wird?



Ja eben "oder nicht?"

Ich will hier nicht zu viel wissen von dem Film und versuche so wenig wie möglich darüber zu erfahren (schaue auch keine Trailer mehr).
Ähnlich wie bei Mass Effect: Ich freue mich drauf, will aber nicht schon die Hälfte der Story aus Previews kennen.


----------



## Rabowke (25. Oktober 2016)

McDrake schrieb:


> Ja eben "oder nicht?"
> 
> Ich will hier nicht zu viel wissen von dem Film und versuche so wenig wie möglich darüber zu erfahren (schaue auch keine Trailer mehr).
> Ähnlich wie bei Mass Effect: Ich freue mich drauf, will aber nicht schon die Hälfte der Story aus Previews kennen.



Alles verständlich ... aber die Frage der Eltern dürfte sich doch jeder Zuschauer gestellt haben?!

Übrigens wäre es traurig, wenn die Elternfrage wirklich 50% der Story ausmachen würde ...


----------



## McDrake (25. Oktober 2016)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Alles verständlich ... aber die Frage der Eltern dürfte sich doch jeder Zuschauer gestellt haben?!


Und die muss doch nicht in einem Titel einer News verraten/beantwortet werden, oder?



> Übrigens wäre es traurig, wenn die Elternfrage wirklich 50% der Story ausmachen würde ...


Aber es könnt eben einen emotionale Teil ausmachen.
Vielleicht kommt sie auf ein Schlachtfeld und sucht ihre Eltern. 
Jetzt weiss man schon: ooch, die sind noch am leben, kein Problem.

Dass eine sehr bekannte Person im letzten StarWars einen nicht von allen Fans erwünschten Weg einschlägt (nach unten), macht auch nicht viel vom Film/Story aus.
Emotional wars dann schon was anderes.


----------



## boarf (25. Oktober 2016)

Some Guy: "Rey: Luke ist dein Vater" 
Rey: "Noooooooooooooooooo!"

Habe mich schon zu VII gefragt, wer denn die Eltern sind. Auch schon fleißig spekuliert ;o Glaube aber nicht, dass Obi-Wan mal "ungezogen" war und vom Kodex abwich.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (25. Oktober 2016)

boarf schrieb:


> Some Guy: "Rey: Luke ist dein Vater"
> Rey: "Noooooooooooooooooo!"
> 
> Habe mich schon zu VII gefragt, wer denn die Eltern sind. Auch schon fleißig spekuliert ;o Glaube aber nicht, dass Obi-Wan mal "ungezogen" war und vom Kodex abwich.


Obi?! Der war erstens zu alt und zweitens zu tot... 

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Spassbremse (25. Oktober 2016)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Obi?! Der war erstens zu alt und zweitens zu tot...



Unterschätzen die Fähigkeiten von Machtgeistern Du tust!


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (25. Oktober 2016)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Unterschätzen die Fähigkeiten von Machtgeistern Du tust!


Obi:"Rey... Ich bin *nicht* dein Vater."

[emoji45]  [emoji1] 

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## boarf (25. Oktober 2016)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Obi?! Der war erstens zu alt und zweitens zu tot...
> 
> Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk



Stimmt, aber Opa könnte er sein, auch wenn's eher unwahrscheinlich ist. Aber mehr gibt's dann auf Maury's Couch. xD


----------



## McDrake (25. Oktober 2016)

Ok, fairerweise muss ich sagen, dass nicht erlkärt wird wie die Eltern enthüllt werden. Es kann auch sein, dass dies ihr erzählt wird und sie diese nicht zwingend sehen/treffen muss.


----------



## Rabowke (25. Oktober 2016)

... ich bin der Papa.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (25. Oktober 2016)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ... ich bin der Papa.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Vibrationz (25. Oktober 2016)

Ist doch sowas von offensichtlich: Luke und Leia
Als Luke klar wurde was er getan hatte und Geschwister sowas nicht tun sollten, musste er ins Exil flüchten und Leia hat sich in eine Beziehung mit Han Solo gestürzt um es zu vertuschen. Rey wurde allerdings nach der Geburt in eine Babyklappe gegeben, denn Han wollte kein fremdes Balg großziehen müssen.

Naja, mal ernsthaft: sicherlich jemand Bekanntes und sicherlich jemand mit der Macht... altersmäßig bleiben da echt nicht viele: Leia und Han wären eine recht wahrscheinliche Kombi, denn dann wären Rey und Kylo Ren auch noch Geschwister und was wäre das denn für eine überraschende Wendung... und so einfallsreich... (ich hoffe ich liege falsch)


----------



## Wynn (25. Oktober 2016)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Reys Eltern werden enthüllt? Ich will Mum und Dad nicht nackt sehen, ich möchte nur wissen wer sie sind/waren...
> 
> Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk



Es gibt keinen Vater - die Mutter wird von der Macht geschwängert und hat eine unbefleckte Empfängnis doch ^^


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (25. Oktober 2016)

Wynn schrieb:


> Es gibt keinen Vater - die Mutter wird von der Macht geschwängert und hat eine unbefleckte Empfängnis doch ^^


Bloß nicht wieder ein Star-Wars-Jesus. :kotz:

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Wynn (25. Oktober 2016)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Bloß nicht wieder ein Star-Wars-Jesus. :kotz:
> 
> Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk





Spoiler



Star Wars 7 - Fantheorie über Rey als Reinkarnation einer machtvollen Figur News | moviepilot.de


----------



## Frullo (25. Oktober 2016)

McDrake schrieb:


> Dass eine sehr bekannte Person im letzten StarWars einen nicht von allen Fans erwünschten Weg einschlägt (nach unten), macht auch nicht viel vom Film/Story aus.



Echt jetzt? Wird das immer noch als "spoilery" betrachtet? Für jene die warten bis IX rauskommt, damit sie sich das Gesamtwerk in einer Binge-Session reinziehen können?


----------



## McDrake (25. Oktober 2016)

Frullo schrieb:


> Echt jetzt? Wird das immer noch als "spoilery" betrachtet? Für jene die warten bis IX rauskommt, damit sie sich das Gesamtwerk in einer Binge-Session reinziehen können?



Ja, das ist es noch immer.
Es gibt tatsächlich Leute, welche erst später einen Film anschauen.
Es gibt Personen, die erst in jenes Alter kommen.
Warum muss man immer von sich auf die gesamte Welt schliessen?

Es gibt Kinder/Teenager, die schauen jetzt erst zum ersten Mal Herr der Ringe (wobei lesen besser wäre   )
Jetzt kann man auch schon vor dem ersten mal schauen alles verraten und die Freude nehmen, oder einfach die Freude von etwas "neuem" lassen.

Ich zum Beispiel habe erst die erste Staffel von GoT gesehen... werde die mal später, wenn ich viel mehr Zeit habe anschauen.


----------



## Frullo (25. Oktober 2016)

McDrake schrieb:


> Warum muss man immer von sich auf die gesamte Welt schliessen?



Überhaupt nicht - logisch, irgendwann kommen Leute, die noch nie Star Wars gesehen haben, aber ob die tatsächlich in diesem Thread rumschwirren, bei dem über Reys Eltern gequatscht wird? Zudem: Gibt es nicht vielleicht einen mehr oder minder geeigneten Zeitpunkt bei dem Spoilerwarnungen für einen Film ad acta gelegt werden dürfen? Nämlich dann, wenn er auf Blueray/DVD erschienen ist? Oder soll gewartet werden, bis der Film im freien Fernsehen lief? Ja was denn nun? 

Braucht's bald für jeden Thread/Artikel einen Hinweis à la "enthält Spoiler" / "enthält keine Spoiler"? 

Liebe PC-Games-Reddis, nehmt Euch doch bitte dieses gesellschaftlichen Bedürfnisses an.


----------



## McDrake (25. Oktober 2016)

Frullo schrieb:


> Überhaupt nicht - logisch, irgendwann kommen Leute, die noch nie Star Wars gesehen haben, aber ob die tatsächlich in diesem Thread rumschwirren, bei dem über Reys Eltern gequatscht wird? Zudem: Gibt es nicht vielleicht einen mehr oder minder geeigneten Zeitpunkt bei dem Spoilerwarnungen für einen Film ad acta gelegt werden dürfen? Nämlich dann, wenn er auf Blueray/DVD erschienen ist? Oder soll gewartet werden, bis der Film im freien Fernsehen lief? Ja was denn nun?
> 
> Braucht's bald für jeden Thread/Artikel einen Hinweis à la "enthält Spoiler" / "enthält keine Spoiler"?
> 
> Liebe PC-Games-Reddis, nehmt Euch doch bitte dieses gesellschaftlichen Bedürfnisses an.



Spoiler sind Spoiler.
Egal wie alt ein Spiel, Film oder Buch ist.
Bin Grad an Neuromancer am lesen... auch ein Klassiker.
Und ich will auch da keine Spoilers sehen (was hier wohl eh nicht der Fall sein wird).

Und eben Grad noch das Buch von Metro 2033 gekauft.
Auch älter... will aber trotzdem nix wissen wies ausgeht (habe erst den ersten Teil des Spiels kurz angespielt)
Bei Witcher könnte man auch schon lange spoilern. Muss man aber nicht.


----------



## Spassbremse (25. Oktober 2016)

Ich habe da die knallharte 2-Jahres-Regel.

Wenn ein bestimmtes mediales Ereignis länger als zwei Jahre zurück liegt, nehme ich keine Rücksicht mehr auf etwaige Spoiler und unterhalte mich dann auch ganz ungezwungen.

Ich denke mir dann, wer es bis dahin nicht geguckt hat, hatte bis dato nicht so ein großes Bedürfnis danach und kann daher auch nicht auf besondere Rücksicht hoffen. 

Das soll natürlich nicht heißen, dass ich einer solchen Person absichtlich das Vergnügen ruinieren will, ich werde also ihm oder ihr nicht absichtlich einen Spoiler reinwürgen, insbesondere, wenn ich extra darum gebeten werde - aber ich passe eben auch nicht mehr auf, wenn ich mich über das Thema unterhalte, so wie das der Fall ist, wenn ein Film, oder eine Serie gerade topaktuell ist. 

Oder vereinfacht ausgedrückt:

In den ersten zwei Jahren passe ICH auf, dass ich nichts unabsichtlich spoilere, danach müssen Leute SELBST aufpassen.


----------



## Rabowke (25. Oktober 2016)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> [...]


Darth Vader ist der Vater von Luke Skywalker!


----------



## LOX-TT (25. Oktober 2016)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Darth Vader ist der Vater von Luke Skywalker!



und der liebe Senator von Naboo und Kanzler wird zum bösen Imperator   OMG


----------



## Rabowke (25. Oktober 2016)

WTF?!

Ernsthaft?!


----------



## Frullo (25. Oktober 2016)

McDrake schrieb:


> Spoiler sind Spoiler.
> Egal wie alt ein Spiel, Film oder Buch ist.
> Bin Grad an Neuromancer am lesen... auch ein Klassiker.
> Und ich will auch da keine Spoilers sehen (was hier wohl eh nicht der Fall sein wird).
> ...



Spassbremse hat es vortrefflich ausgedrückt. Irgendwann obliegt die Vorsicht dem Leser und nicht (mehr) dem Schreiber.


----------



## McDrake (25. Oktober 2016)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Darth Vader ist der Vater von Luke Skywalker!



Neeeeeeeeeiiiiinnnn


----------



## Spassbremse (25. Oktober 2016)

McDrake schrieb:


> Neeeeeeeeeiiiiinnnn



Für Profis:

Instant No Button! Star Wars funnies FTW!



@McDrake: Mit der Schlagzeile gebe ich Dir allerdings recht.


----------



## McDrake (25. Oktober 2016)

Frullo schrieb:


> Spassbremse hat es vortrefflich ausgedrückt. Irgendwann obliegt die Vorsicht dem Leser und nicht (mehr) dem Schreiber.



Trotzdem muss man sowas nicht in eine Schlagzeile pfeffern.
So kann man gar keine Vorsicht walten lassen.


----------



## Frullo (25. Oktober 2016)

McDrake schrieb:


> Trotzdem muss man sowas nicht in eine Schlagzeile pfeffern.
> So kann man gar keine Vorsicht walten lassen.



Von der Schlagzeile hab ich ja auch nie gesprochen - und ja, da gehen wir durchaus einer Meinung: Die hätte man durchaus so gestalten können, dass einem die Info nicht gleich ins Auge springt - aber über des Imperators Fall in den Reaktor Hommage, tjah, da scheiden sich wohl unsere Meinungen ob es angebracht ist oder nicht, den Schmu, äh das Kind beim Namen zu nennen


----------



## McDrake (25. Oktober 2016)

Frullo schrieb:


> Von der Schlagzeile hab ich ja auch nie gesprochen - und ja, da gehen wir durchaus einer Meinung: Die hätte man durchaus so gestalten können, dass einem die Info nicht gleich ins Auge springt - aber über des Imperators Fall in den Reaktor Hommage, tjah, da scheiden sich wohl unsere Meinungen ob es angebracht ist oder nicht, den Schmu, äh das Kind beim Namen zu nennen



Es ging *MIR* von Anfang an um die Schlagzeile




McDrake schrieb:


> Der viel bessere Titel wäre doch
> *Star Wars Episode 8: Reys Eltern werden enthüllt (u*nd sie hat einen Bruder, der stirbt in Minute 67....)*!!!!!!!einseinseins*


----------



## Honigpumpe (26. Oktober 2016)

Ich frage mich, was es da noch zu enthüllen gibt, die Familienverhältnisse werden doch in der VII mehr als deutlich geklärt ...

Übrigens mal ein Dank für die richtigen Bindestriche in "Star-Wars-Fan". Na also, es geht doch.


----------



## Honigpumpe (26. Oktober 2016)

McDrake schrieb:


> Spoiler sind Spoiler.
> Egal wie alt ein Spiel, Film oder Buch ist.



SO, KEINE SPOILER!!!einself!!!

Also ganz ehrlich, da bin ich mal anderer Meinung. Man kann nicht auf ewig Rücksicht nehmen. Auch und gerade nicht bei einem neuen "Star Wars", der nunmal eine Menge Leute interessiert. Und wer meint, ihm sei der ganze Film vermiest, nur weil er jetzt weiß, ob da jemand stirbt, den finde ich schon etwas mimosenhaft. Wer sich davon einen Film verderben läßt, ist mal selbst schuld. Die VII gibt es jetzt seit letztem Weihnachten, das ganze Internet diskutiert darüber, da bleibt es eben nicht aus, daß auch mal ein bißchen was über die Story bekannt wird. Ich weiß auch, wie "Moby-Dick" ausgeht, Captain Ahab wird vom weißen Leviathan in die Tiefe gezogen und verliert den Kampf gegen die Natur, das macht das Buch jetzt deswegen nicht uninteressanter.


----------

